
Lulu App Lets Women Review Men Like Restaurants - jseliger
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/02/08/lulu-app-review-rate-men-yelp_n_2647315.html
======
Lightning
If this app let men review women there would be outrage in the press for
months.

------
cafard
Right now this is number 90 on HN. Just above it, I see

"85.Sexism is not funny, let's stop laughing (johannakoll.posterous.com) "

Whatever.

